# Banksia Nut!!



## THOMASB (25 Feb 2009)

Had fun turning this!! I think it turned out ok, but had to go to the grinder a couple of times :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Feb 2009)

Very nice piece but I bet you are still picking the fluff out of your hair? :lol: 

I have tried this but unlike you never succeeded. Had a real problem keeping the thing on the lathe. How did _you_ do it?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2009)

Well done *Thomas*, looks like yours was a slightly different cultivar to the only one I have tried, mine had no continuous hard core as such and only held together by dint of sealer.

NEVER AGAIN, three days battling the results of being exposed to the dust was enough.


----------



## Jenx (25 Feb 2009)

Well Done, Thomas ! How did you find the procedure of turning it ?
I'm led to believe it fights back with some degree of spirit !

The guy where I get most of my wood imported 3 tons of the things just before christmas, and he's shifting them reasonably well ( I was up there today and talking about them ! )
... I've so far 'shy'd away from them.. for much the reasons as Chas describes, and for the flying little razors that allegedly fly out of them !

Notwithstanding the 'properties' of Mr Banksia Grandis ... you've made a super job of the vase / weedpot ... its great ! 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## PowerTool (25 Feb 2009)

Banksia nuts - the Devils gift to woodturners :wink: 
Odd how most of us have only ever turned _one_..

Very nice finished piece,though  


Andrew


----------



## TEP (25 Feb 2009)

I'm with you *Andrew*, filthy things. The b****y stuff gets everywhere. I've had one sitting on a bench for years, can't remember where it came from, but I ain't touching it. :lol:


----------



## planetWayne (25 Feb 2009)

I always did wonder about these, I notice that Axminster sell these to as something to cut your teeth on.

I did wonder though, how big are they!? Are we talking coconut size things or bigger?

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## big soft moose (25 Feb 2009)

they vary quite a bit , but on average they are about as long as a coconut on their longer dimension but nowehere near as far round (probably arround the same circumference as a tin of lager).

there are two main problems in turning them

a) getting a grip on the bloody things - between centres is the only realistic way to go unless you bandsaw one end off and hold it in a chuck

b) some people are allergic to their dust ( I wear latex gloves when turning them - latex because if it catches on the spindle it will rip rather than drag my fingers in- plus long sleves and an air shield), plus they throw out loads of fluff and cack - I've made a few night light holders etc (because swimbo thought they looked interesting) but they arent something i'd reccomend anyone to try just for the hell of it.


----------



## Turn It In (25 Feb 2009)

Well Done Thomas, 
Obviously a brave man and I agree with everyone elses comments because I cut one in half and turned it part way to a mushroom and gave up! 
The shrapnell and the fluff is terrible and the only answer is to be armour plated like a welder but with an air filtered visor! 
Can't say I have felt the urge to have another go. 
The length usually varies between 5 and 8 inches and up to 3 inch diameter 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## planetWayne (25 Feb 2009)

Well - I'm impressed anyways 

For some reason I must admit - I did think they would be bigger than a larger tin 

They just look bigger in the photo's :-o


Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## johnny.t. (25 Feb 2009)

That looks great Thomas, like so many little mouths 8) 

JT


----------



## Happy amateur (25 Feb 2009)

Turn It In":2l71bk51 said:


> The shrapnell and the fluff is terrible and the only answer is to be armour plated like a welder but with an air filtered visor!



It is advisable to remove any "seeds" that are in the holes.
They are arrowhead shape and very very sharp. They have been known to embed themselves in concrete walls if not removed.

Evil things

Fred


----------



## mikec (26 Feb 2009)

Have turned a few, loads of fluff, shrapnel and missiles if the seeds are still in :shock: 

Best results from cutting across square at each end and turning between centres. I use a leather gauntlet when roughing down to size.

They take a good finish and have loads of potential for playing around with different fillers in the holes.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## THOMASB (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the comments, should have asked before turning one!!
Has Mikec said cut each end square, did some shaping, turned a tenon for my chuck, tailstock for support, finish shaping, drilled a 10mm hole, shaped the top, finished with two sanding sealer brushed on to get some in the holes, little BLO, two friction polish, and some buffing.
May never turn one again, guess I was lucky :roll: :roll:


----------



## DaveL (26 Feb 2009)

THOMASB":2avm4irl said:


> May never turn one again, guess I was lucky :roll: :roll:


Well when I picked up my new lathe, Simon gave me one of these, he had bought two but said one should be enough for anybody. :twisted:


----------



## SVB (26 Feb 2009)

Sorry Dave - I thought of handing over that bl**dy nut when I first read this thread. Looking forward to seeing your wip with it!

Simon.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Feb 2009)

I've got a couple I was given. One had a soft centre and I had trouble holding it between centres, the other one is still looking at me balefully. Probably stay there as well. Have you seen the boxes Cindy Drozda makes with them?

Pete


----------

